

Surprise Quiz Puzzle - amichail

The professor for class Logic 315 says on Friday: "We're going to have a surprise quiz next week, but I'm not telling you what day... if you can figure out what day it will be on, I'll cancel the quiz."<p>The students get together and decide that the quiz can't be on Friday, as if the quiz doesn't happen by Thursday, it'll be obvious the quiz is on Friday. Similarly, the quiz can't be on Thursday, because we know it won't be on Friday, and if the quiz doesn't happen by Wednesday, it'll be obvious it's on Thursday (because it can't be on Friday). Same thing for Wednesday, Tuesday and Monday. So it can't be on ANY day, so there's no quiz next week!"<p>They tell the professor, who smiles and says, "Well, nice to see you're thinking about it."<p>On Tuesday, the professor gives the quiz, totally unexpected!<p>What's the flaw in the students' thinking?
======
dunsany
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unexpected_hanging_paradox>

